# Do my labs look right?



## tikilyn (Oct 3, 2011)

My labs were sent to Labcorp if this helps.
Results value (Range)

THS 0.07 (0.35 -4.94)
T3 156 (71-180)
T4 8.87 (4.87-11.72)
Free T4 1.10 (0.70-1.48)
T3 uptake 1.37 (0.69-1.41)

Here's my story. In Jan of 2008 I was diagnose with Graves disease. In Octorber 08 I had a total thyroidectomy and and I haven't been the same sense. I've been to two Endos who both said my numbers were perfect but I still couldn't function. I tried very hard to get both of them to add T3 with my synthroid but they both poo pooed that idea saying that the T4 only would do its job.

So finally I got tired of feeling like crap and order T3 online. I've been taking it for two months (12.5 in the morning and 12.5 in the early afternoon) and now I feel pretty good (still not the way I used to be but this is way better than I was feeling)

Last week I went in for my yearly gyno exam and we discussed my thyroid issues and ran the blood test to see where I stood. I did tell her I was taking the T3 on my own without my doctors knowledge. She said the numbers look really good and to keep taking my T3 (I didn't think to ask her to prescribe it for me). She said no Endo in my area will prescribe the T3.

Thanks
Sabrina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tikilyn said:


> My labs were sent to Labcorp if this helps.
> Results value (Range)
> 
> THS 0.07 (0.35 -4.94)
> ...


Sabrina; what a shame you have to do this on your own accord. The single thing that would be most helpful in deciding if you need a bit more T3 would be to get a FREE T3 test even if you have to pay out of pocket.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Most of us w/Graves' who no longer have a thyroid, myself included.................; do not convert very well and need supplemental T3.

See if you have this lab in your area.

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------

